# Help! Sick fish.



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Just moved from a 60 gallon to a 120 gallon 2 weeks ago. Everything looked fine but I noticed my large Heniochus (6") had cloudy eyes. I figured maybe it was damage from the transfer or maybe Ammonia burn but today he is swimming at the top near a heater in one spot and has white spots which could be Marine Ick. I put some flakes in and off he went like the hungry pig he usually is. He in not really breathing heavy or acting lethargic so I don't really know if it is Ick. 

I put in some live sand from Big Als to seed the DSB and I have a feeling that is where the problem might have come from. In retrospect, I should have known better but here I am.

In any case, how do I treat whatever problem I have? Quarantining the fish is not really that easy because I have to catch them. My tank is a FOWLR with inverts (anemone and shrimp). Can I dose something in the tank and not kill the rock, inverts, ets ?

Appreciate any advice.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear man.

I better say nothing about BS about seeding, especially with the sand from BA

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm with Greg on this one, but I have a big mouth and I"ll say it =P
Don't trust BA's for anything except dry goods. In my opinion you could have gotten some substrate from quite a few people (including myself) to seed your tank.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sounds like flukes - do research on prazipro bit I'm not sure off you can dose the display tank and not kill off your inverts. My copperband developed it after a week in quarantine and the prazipro brought him back to good health after two treatments. 
Did you quarantine the fish before putting it in your tank? That should be your first step when you get new fish - those who tell you it isn't necessary aren't giving you good advice.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

And for the ick hyposalinity worked for me. But again, I could do that since the fish was in a bare quarantine tank


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, got a small tank running with siphoned out water, heater and PH; that's no problem. Trying to catch the fish now thats a problem. I don't have a big enough net and trying to move him into the bucket as before will be damn near impossible. Have half a mind to let the parasite run its course and see what survives.

Did some reading and dosed a fair bit of Vodka in there to see if it helps; apparently it helps the fish coat get more resistant. I've dosed before for nitrate control so I know it's safe.

So far the plan is hyposalinity but still waiting to catch the fish.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

*New Plan. Let me know how to make it succeed.*

Being reading for the last 2 hours and decided to leave fish in the tank. I figure moving the fish into a small tank after a moving it a couple of weeks ago will probably stress it so much that the weakend condition may kill it. Besides I'd have to keep in it there for a couple of months. Apparently fish do have the ability to fight off Ick and I'm going to give it the best chance to do so. Good sign is that all the fish are feeding well so I'll feed them less and more often. I'm now going to puree garlic and soak some shrimp in it for a couple of hours. In the meantime I'll also raise the tank temp from 78F to 82F. Let me know if you have any ideas on making the fish stronger. That give me an idea, maybe spinach (Popeye , get it)


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I wouldn't raise the temperature. It doesn't do anything except lower the dissolved oxygen in the water, which is not a good thing if the fish already has ich and is likely struggling to breath.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

The heater in the tank is currently set for 26C, which is how it was in the old setup. I just took a reading at 28C(82F) and everything looks fine. I figure the higher temp is probably the result of a closed tank because the old was open. I am going to leave it like this and in anticipation of the lower oxygen content I have the powerheads agitating the surface pretty good. I've been mixing water as fast as my RO system can keep up. My 2 year old poured bubble solution into one of my 5 gallon buckets that was ready to go (DOH). I figure vacuuming the top layer of the gravel may get some of the parasites out. I also have the lights out on one side of the tank. It's 5 feet long so fish have a choice what they prefer. Hopefully that doesn't confuse them even more. Well, keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for the best. Sometimes have to learn the hard way. As my father says, "Experience is bought not taught".


----------

